# Scherzi a Parte 2018: da venerdì 9 novembre su Canale 5



## fabri47 (3 Novembre 2018)

Ritorna *Scherzi a Parte*, a tre anni di distanza dall'ultima edizione di grande successo. Alla conduzione, ci sarà ancora una volta *Paolo Bonolis* che, in uno studio rinnovato, mostrerà al pubblico nuovi scherzi nei quali saranno vittime, come vuole la tradizione dello storico programma, personaggi famosi. In questa edizione 2018 (la quattordicesima), come anticipato dal presentatore romano, gli scherzi saranno "_come fossero cortometraggi_", al loro interno "_il pubblico troverà colonne sonore, effetti speciali, citazioni da film e serie tv internazionali_" e, inoltre, ne sarà mostrata la loro preparazione. In ogni puntata saranno presentati ben cinque scherzi.

Tra le tante vittime, che poi si presenteranno in studio per un'intervista, ci saranno volti del mondo dello spettacolo come *Barbara D’Urso*, Federica Panicucci, *Valeria Marini*, Nino Formicola (noto anche come "Gaspare" del duo comico "Zuzzurro e Gaspare" e vincitore dell'ultima edizione de L'Isola dei Famosi), Maurizio Battista, *Gerry Scotti*, *Michelle Hunziker* e la figlia *Aurora Ramazzotti*, del giornalismo come Giuseppe Cruciani, della musica come *Emma Marrone*, Bobby Solo ed Adriano Pappalardo, della politica come l'ex premier *Matteo Renzi* ed Ignazio La Russa e dello sport come il pilota Andrea Iannone ed il calciatore *Ciro Immobile*.

Scherzi a Parte andrà in onda da *venerdì 9 novembre*, in prima serata, su *Canale 5* (in HD sul canale 505 del digitale terrestre) per quattro puntate, a cui seguirà un "meglio di" che sarà trasmesso prossimamente.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Novembre 2018)

Promo in onda in questi giorni con Paolo Bonolis e la voce di Pierluigi Pardo.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2018)

*Vittime della prima puntata: Barbara D’Urso, Ciro Immobile, Amanda Lear, Aurora Ramazzotti ed Adriano Pappalardo.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2018)




----------



## fabri47 (9 Novembre 2018)

Chi lo guarda???


----------



## 7vinte (9 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Chi lo guarda???



Io... mi spiace di perdermi Crozza, l'ho messo a registrare cmq


----------



## 7vinte (9 Novembre 2018)

Scherzo a Barbara fantastico


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Novembre 2018)

Non vedo l'ora che mandino lo scherzo a cruciani, probabilmente settimana prossima


----------



## fabri47 (10 Novembre 2018)

Scherzi veramente brutti, salvo solo D'Urso e Pappalardo anche se poco credibile quello di quest'ultimo. Lo scherzo ad Immobile poi è la brutta copia di quello fatto ad Amadeus tre anni fa, che fu veramente una perla, uno dei più belli del programma. Speriamo che ci sia di meglio nella prossima puntata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Scherzi veramente brutti, salvo solo D'Urso e Pappalardo anche se poco credibile quello di quest'ultimo. Lo scherzo ad Immobile poi è la brutta copia di quello fatto ad Amadeus tre anni fa, che fu veramente una perla, uno dei più belli del programma. Speriamo che ci sia di meglio nella prossima puntata.



Molto bello quello di Pappalardo, gli altri abbastanza penosi. Oltre ad essere banali finiscono troppo in fretta ed in modo brusco, hanno paura a spingersi troppo in là.
Gran bella gnocca comunque la tipa di Immobile.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Novembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Molto bello quello di Pappalardo, gli altri abbastanza penosi. Oltre ad essere banali finiscono troppo in fretta ed in modo brusco, hanno paura a spingersi troppo in là.
> Gran bella gnocca comunque la tipa di Immobile.


Hanno voluto fare scherzi più brevi rispetto alla scorsa edizione con Le Iene dove divennero più lunghi, ma totalmente privi del momento clou che spinge la vittima a sclerare e, magari, dare le botte a qualcuno. Tipo con Immobile mi aspettavo arrivasse il finto amante della fidanzata per litigarci, invece no, si è presentato subito con il cartello "Scherzi a Parte". Pure con Amanda Lear un grosso mah. Eppure Bonolis aveva detto che non sarebbero mancati momenti di imprecazione delle vittime, magari nella prima puntata hanno messo i peggiori. Speriamo.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Hanno voluto fare scherzi più brevi rispetto alla scorsa edizione con Le Iene dove divennero più lunghi, ma totalmente privi del momento clou che spinge la vittima a sclerare e, magari, dare le botte a qualcuno. Tipo con Immobile mi aspettavo arrivasse il finto amante della fidanzata per litigarci, invece no, si è presentato subito con il cartello "Scherzi a Parte". Pure con Amanda Lear un grosso mah. Eppure Bonolis aveva detto che non sarebbero mancati momenti di imprecazione delle vittime, magari nella prima puntata hanno messo i peggiori. Speriamo.



Concordo


----------



## fabri47 (10 Novembre 2018)

*Esordio peggiore di sempre della trasmissione: solo 3.784.000 spettatori pari al 20.3% di share.*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Esordio peggiore di sempre della trasmissione: solo 3.784.000 spettatori pari al 20.3% di share.*


Ascolto meritato per tre motivi:
1) Non puoi per anni regalare la serata del venerdì sera mettendo Il segreto ed i film in replica.
2) Su Canale 5 la gente vuole il Bonolis caciarone e non i monologhi da stand up comedian americano, l'ascolto di Music lo ha dimostrato.
3) Scherzi peggiori di sempre.

P.S: Bonolis come Fazio, tanti soldi guadagnati e tanti flop (in questi ultimi anni però, precisiamo), mammamia.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Novembre 2018)

L'unica cosa bella è stata la visione di quella gran gnocca della moglie di Immobile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Novembre 2018)

La gente che ancora guarda ste robe mi sorprende. Per quanto mi riguarda la televisione la possono pure bruciare, l'unico canale per me degno di interesse è Discovery Science, il resto è pattume.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Novembre 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che mandino lo scherzo a cruciani, probabilmente settimana prossima


Su wikipedia c'è scritto alla terza puntata.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Novembre 2018)

Qualcuno ha visto la seconda puntata? Io l'ho saltato ormai, Paolo Bonolis l'ha letteralmente distrutto e pure gli ascolti sono in caduta libera. Ieri è stato travolto da Tale e Quale Show.

Ormai di Bonolis attendo solo Ciao Darwin, sperando non rovini pure quello.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha visto la seconda puntata? Io l'ho saltato ormai, Paolo Bonolis l'ha letteralmente distrutto e pure gli ascolti sono in caduta libera. Ieri è stato travolto da Tale e Quale Show.
> 
> Ormai di Bonolis attendo solo Ciao Darwin, sperando non rovini pure quello.



Un po' meglio della prima puntata, gli scherzi a Vespa o Formicola sono stati carini.
Sempre anni luce rispetto ad altre edizioni però.

Comunque si possono vedere tutti gli scherzi in rete, saltando gli inutili e inguardabili intermezzi di Bonolis e degli ospiti.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Novembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un po' meglio della prima puntata, gli scherzi a Vespa o Formicola sono stati carini.
> Sempre anni luce rispetto ad altre edizioni però.
> 
> Comunque si possono vedere tutti gli scherzi in rete, saltando gli inutili e inguardabili intermezzi di Bonolis e degli ospiti.


Quei due sono stati casualmente gli unici che ho visto  , Vespa di sfuggita e mi ha fatto ridere parecchio quando si è incavolato per i libri che gli sono stati tolti, quello di Gaspare non un must, ma sono d'accordo che è sicuramente meglio di quelli visti alla prima puntata. Mi sà che questa sarà l'ultima edizione di Scherzi a Parte e se lo rifanno, lo diano a chiunque, pure a quell'accattone di Mammucari che già lo condusse una volta, ma non a Bonolis che ormai punta ad essere la versione trash di Fabio Fazio.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Novembre 2018)

Quello di Vespa fantastico. Molto meglio ieri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> ma non a Bonolis che ormai punta ad essere la versione trash di Fabio Fazio.



Ieri ha fatto un discorso radical-chic/satirico su "cozze" e "vongole" prima dello scherzo a Malgioglio che è proprio roba alla Littizzetto di bassissima categoria.


----------

